# 5D IV seeking for literature



## xps (Sep 23, 2016)

I am seeking for literature how to work with my 5D Mk IV.
Is there any German book/brochure existing?

And where can I get an printed version of the camera manual? On the first page of the Quick reference guide, it is said, you can receive an printed version. But where?


Thanks


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 23, 2016)

xps said:


> I am seeking for literature how to work with my 5D Mk IV.
> Is there any German book/brochure existing?
> 
> And where can I get an printed version of the camera manual? On the first page of the Quick reference guide, it is said, you can receive an printed version. But where?
> ...


You mean something like this but the Mark IV?
https://www.amazon.de/Digital-ProLine-große-Kamerahandbuch-Canon/dp/3815835461/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1474625643&sr=1-2&keywords=5d+III
I guess you will habe to wait at least some months until the authors have thoroughly tested the cams and actually written the book.

As for the printed manual, I know that Nikon offers to BUY the printed manual, but it's rather expensive. For Canon, I'm not sure.
However, it is annoying as hell that they try to save these few bucks with such an expensive camera. For my 1DXII I loaded the manual on my iPad and read it there, thats mostly fine with me. However, I won't take it with me on a trip, where I might take the small printed manual.

Edit: Canon also does offer the printed manuals for a fee, however it seems the Mark IV manual is not yet available in print :/
https://canon-wms.portica.de/index.php?cl=search&searchparam=eos%205d


----------



## zim (Sep 23, 2016)

When did Canon stop putting printed manuals in the box?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34iMO8I-4JY

Go to 1:40


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2016)

Printed manuals are a waste of paper. I put the pdf on my phone, that's always with me and that means no additional weight or space (and it's better for the trees, too!). Plus, it's searchable...


----------



## xps (Sep 23, 2016)

zim said:


> When did Canon stop putting printed manuals in the box?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34iMO8I-4JY
> 
> Go to 1:40



There were just two quick reference manuals inside. Not the handbook.


----------



## xps (Sep 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Printed manuals are a waste of paper. I put the pdf on my phone, that's always with me and that means no additional weight or space (and it's better for the trees, too!). Plus, it's searchable...


You are right from economical&enironmental point of view. But I prefer paper. I come from an generation, which is not used to deal with this new medias.


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 23, 2016)

[/quote]

There were just two quick reference manuals inside. Not the handbook.
[/quote]

Did you buy from a Canon dealer in your country? If so, go back to dealer. If you didn't get for an authorised dealer, then it seems to be quite normal for grey imports to be missing printed manuals.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2016)

xps said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Printed manuals are a waste of paper. I put the pdf on my phone, that's always with me and that means no additional weight or space (and it's better for the trees, too!). Plus, it's searchable...
> ...



Then why are you using a dSLR at all? Stick with old media...


----------



## zim (Sep 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Printed manuals are a waste of paper. I put the pdf on my phone, that's always with me and that means no additional weight or space (and it's better for the trees, too!). Plus, it's searchable...



Completely agree, I have the manual on my phone much more convenient but Canon does still put the full manual in the box though?
If the manual is missing and it's original box then it suggests it has already been opened and that would put some doubt in my mind.

I've bought grey several times and always got the manual.


----------



## xps (Sep 23, 2016)

There were just two quick reference manuals inside. Not the handbook.
[/quote]

Did you buy from a Canon dealer in your country? If so, go back to dealer. If you didn't get for an authorised dealer, then it seems to be quite normal for grey imports to be missing printed manuals.
[/quote]

Of course, from an Canon professional dealer. But this handbook seems to be missing here in Germany


----------



## xps (Sep 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


 8) 
Being 86 does not mean that I am old fashioned in every aspect


----------



## George D. (Sep 23, 2016)

It's just that the English manual is 676 pages. Better save on so much paper. I actually doubt people read these volumes, they just learn how to use the camera hands-on. For the sake of comparison 5D3 manual was 404 pages and the 1V a mere 144.


----------



## xps (Sep 23, 2016)

George D. said:


> It's just that the English manual is 676 pages. Better save on so much paper. I actually doubt people read these volumes, they just learn how to use the camera hands-on. For the sake of comparison 5D3 manual was 404 pages and the 1V a mere 144.


True, but sometimes you need an explanation. Or you just do not recognize the plus of features Canon has added. IMPO there is an visible plus of features seen from my old Mk III. 
Maybe an app would be an good idea. And tipps how to configure the special features. It was an challenge for me to try the AF system from my 7DII out, without tipps. Just from reading I did not realize how to do best setting for BIF and so on


----------



## George D. (Sep 23, 2016)

If no other solution found you can always print/bind the (free) PDF version to a photocopy shop.


----------



## gwflauto (Sep 23, 2016)

You can download the complete detailed manual from the Canon homepage. Just klick on support and you will find the manuals easily. You can chose from quite a number of languages, german is one of them. If needed you can print these documents. The German version has 609 pages.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi gwflauto. 
I don't think it was about getting the digital manual, don't they still put that on the software cd, but more about missing the paper manual. I like to have the paper version too, and I'm only 49 so I think I'm just in that age group that grew up reading paper books not glass ones. I'm no Luddite though as I do have all my manuals loaded on my iPad and yes they are searchable, and even better, the newer ones are hyperlinked so you can click on something in the index and it will take you to the page
And yes, some of us do still RTFM, cover to cover! Not the most thrilling read but everyone makes it to the end alive! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



gwflauto said:


> You can download the complete detailed manual from the Canon homepage. Just klick on support and you will find the manuals easily. You can chose from quite a number of languages, german is one of them. If needed you can print these documents. The German version has 609 pages.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 24, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Not the most thrilling read but everyone makes it to the end alive! ;D



Apparently you skipped over the dire warnings and precautions at the beginning.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 24, 2016)

xps said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Printed manuals are a waste of paper. I put the pdf on my phone, that's always with me and that means no additional weight or space (and it's better for the trees, too!). Plus, it's searchable...
> ...


I am probably older than you but prefer a searchable PDF any day. Further, I much prefer not to read a manual but to work out the nstructions intuitively as Canon is pretty logical and consistent.


----------



## xps (Sep 24, 2016)

AlanF said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


I am pleased to read, that there are some good photographers out there that are spry, though beeing over 80. 8) 8)
A workout on the features would be great, but in some situations it is more - lets say - comfortable to get the right information. Like the new image enhancement options you can work out. But if you go to an bird reserve hundred miles away, it is more relaxing to know which case and AF setting you have to use to get sharp pictures at BIF.
But, I´m not oldfashioned, so I downloaded the manual from Canon today and read it on my cell phone.


----------



## xps (Sep 24, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Not the most thrilling read but everyone makes it to the end alive! ;D
> ...


Yesssssss, Sir. Do not put your pet into the microwaver. ;D


----------



## xps (Sep 24, 2016)

George D. said:


> If no other solution found you can always print/bind the (free) PDF version to a photocopy shop.


I´ve downloaded it to my cell phone, trying to read it on this. On the other side, I am in the opinion, Canon could offer it for free for this extraordinary price of the cam. Just on demand for customers who want it. The others will not order it


----------



## AlanF (Sep 24, 2016)

xps said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > xps said:
> ...



My settings for bird photography are stored in custom settings C1, C2 and C3, programmed in advance before leaving home for a bird reserve.


----------



## xps (Oct 2, 2016)

Received an Email from Canon support. They will send me an guide for free. (The shop where I bought it, required 49€ for the printed manual  So, I cancelled the order....


----------

